# Under tile heating for ensuite



## Neil_Ireland (24 Feb 2009)

Hi all,

Has anyone any experience of under tile floor heating mats/wiring for en suites, seems to be easy enough installed during laying tiles.

This is the type I'm interested in.
[broken link removed]

Neil.


----------



## trucker26 (25 Feb 2009)

yes i got devi mats in my bathrooms and they work perfectly... however you have to be careful installing them. If there damaged then your facing a big bill to replace them. The tiler fitted them and i got his number from the suppliers too, very happy as i can put them on a timer for mornings and evenings... your type will prob do the same


----------



## Neil_Ireland (26 Feb 2009)

Thanks trucker


----------



## galwaytt (26 Feb 2009)

I used similar too, very easy.

However, you'll certainly notice the ESB bill if you leave them on.........


----------



## Neil_Ireland (26 Feb 2009)

galwaytt said:


> I used similar too, very easy.
> 
> However, you'll certainly notice the ESB bill if you leave them on.........



I thought that would be the case alright, the one I'm looking at comes with a programmable timer so it shouldn't be left on for too long.

I think they are ideal for winter mornings when you don't want to put the full house heating on.


----------



## skingtile (26 Feb 2009)

have fitted hundreds of them, let tiler fit but you may need electrician to commission, program ones also have sensor in the floor to control temp, cheaper than wall mounted fan heater to run


----------



## Neil_Ireland (26 Feb 2009)

skingtile said:


> have fitted hundreds of them, let tiler fit but you may need electrician to commission, program ones also have sensor in the floor to control temp, cheaper than wall mounted fan heater to run



Thanks for the advice


----------



## angela59 (26 Feb 2009)

Hi Neil Ireland,

Just to let you know it takes quite a while for underfloor heating to heat up area to desired heat - it isn't instant - hence the expense of the electricity.  We have a sunroom 18 x 17 and have the devi heat underfloor system installed - it is not the mat version but wiring version and connected up to a timer.  We have had this for the last 6 years and it does produce a lovely ambient heat - I knew previously it was expensive to heat but when I got the latest ESB bill which included the hike - I turned off the underfloor heating - it was only timed to come on at night time say 3 to 4 in the morning and to off at about 7, it would be nice and warm and keep warm for most of the day.   When I switched off underfloor heating - we were using half the units we were originally using and this boiled down to the underfloor heating!  Like you we revamped our bathrooms and were seriously considering getting the underfloor in - buy am I glad I didn't.  For the sunroom we are now considering a gas stove to heat it with the price of electricity.  Sorry to be doomsayer with regard to your underfloor.

Angela59


----------



## Alias (27 Feb 2009)

We have it in our bathroom and ensuite, with programmable timers.  The ensuite is a very small area but our bathroom is bigger than most, and we haven't noticed an increase in our electricity bill at all.  It might be because we did it around the same time we changed all our lightbulbs to CFL.  We set it to come on for an hour or two in the morning, the same in the evening, and I love it.


----------



## angela59 (27 Feb 2009)

Hi,

Funnily enough we installed all 11w GU10 bulbs in kitchen and sittingroom - so they are saving electricity.  Sunroom would be larger in size to heat than your average ensuite - but at the end of the day proof was in the pudding - the meter didn't lie we were using half amount of units when I turned off UFH. It is a lovely form of heating I will give it that but given the current price per unit of electricity I think it would be an expensive mode of heating.

Angela59


----------



## Neil_Ireland (27 Feb 2009)

I only plan on using the floor heating in the ensuite for a couple of hours in the morning before work, save heating the whole house.


----------



## skingtile (8 Mar 2009)

esb bill does go up a bit obviously but you also save on oil or gas.


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (11 Mar 2009)

Installed them in my own place but would not recommend them . They produce lovely heat on the feat but only as a secondary source. They take forever to heat up and have high running costs. I no longer turn mine on for this reason. A luxury that you will have to ask yourself can you afford.


----------



## gezza1 (5 May 2009)

Hi Guys
  Sorry im piggy backing on the back of this thread but need some advise that I can’t see on A.A.M. Tiler has just rang to say that the under floor heating is to big for the bathroom and he wants to run it out onto the landing which is carpet. I’m thinking can this be put under carpet or should it only be under tiles? It’s the type that has a mesh backing with the wire running up and down sorry don’t have the name as im at work at the moment.


----------

